# Proof that Mayweather is Doping (Cheque it out)



## bbrrxx (Jul 17, 2013)

You would never put such an insanely small deduction "$25k Anti Doping" on a cheque unless you were trying to cover something up. While most people think it is evidence he is clean... its exactly the opposite. He's trying to silence any questions that a guy at his age can compete at the highest level.

Also, why would HE pay for anti-doping? It is sanctioned by the commission. That would be the same idea as including the referee's and judge's salaries as deductions from your pay. It doesn't make any sense.

But it makes perfect sense that a 36 YEAR-OLD is the toughest pound-for-pound fighter in the world right???


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

you know this is a cycling forum, right?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Before I get into why your logic is flawed, let me say that I think that all top boxers are doping. 

Now to the problems. 

1) Mayweather did not write that check. It's a check written _to_ Mayweather. 

2) $25,000 is not a donation. It's the cost of the anti-doping tests, done by USADA. These tests were done at Mayweather's request and covered both Mayweather and Canelo. Mayweather's team pushed for the tests and ended up footing the bill for both fighters. (Pacman had refused to take anti-doping tests when he fought Pretty Boy Floyd.)


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

3) _But it makes perfect sense that a 36 YEAR-OLD is the *toughest* pound-for-pound fighter in the world right???_

Not the toughest. Nobody would ever argue that Mayweather is the toughest. He has never been the sort of relentless infighter who goes toe-to-toe with his opponents. He's a crafty counter-puncher. This isn't to say that he cannot take a punch - the man is tougher than any cyclist in the history of the universe. It's that taking a punch is not his style. He doesn't win by being eating punches and being tough. Some boxing fans actually dislike Mayweather because he spends the majority of his fights running away from his opponents. 

Watching a highlight reel with Mayweather's knockouts doesn't tell the entire story. You can see many videos of Mayweather finishing fighters once he has them on their heels. You have to watch a full fight to see that Mayweather spends most of the time backing up. Floyd Mayweather Jr vs Ricky Hatton - YouTube


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

4) _an insanely small deduction "$25k Anti Doping"_

How much should it cost to test two athletes?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Why is this guy still fighting?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Not many $40 million cheques are hand written.

Is that real?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Not many $40 million cheques are hand written.
> 
> Is that real?


Maybe after printing out over 2 million checks, De La Hoya's machine was on the fritz.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

i'd say the check is a pretty good indicator of why.


----------



## everything motorcycles (May 2, 2013)

bbrrxx said:


> You would never put such an insanely small deduction "$25k Anti Doping" on a cheque unless you were trying to cover something up. While most people think it is evidence he is clean... its exactly the opposite. He's trying to silence any questions that a guy at his age can compete at the highest level.
> 
> Also, why would HE pay for anti-doping? It is sanctioned by the commission. That would be the same idea as including the referee's and judge's salaries as deductions from your pay. It doesn't make any sense.
> 
> But it makes perfect sense that a 36 YEAR-OLD is the toughest pound-for-pound fighter in the world right???


REALLY??? Cmon man. For starters, Mayweather insists on USADA IOC type testing when he fights! Common knowledge. He does so because he wants to be fighting clean fighters. This is why the Pacquio fight never occurred. Pac refused to take this type of testing.

Look at pics of Mayweather throughout his career. Pretty much similar physique. Check out Pac and see the major change. Got it? Get it!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah. I remember Mayweather saying he would only fight Pac if he took a blood test. But Pac wouldn't due to his fear of needles or due to religious reasons or some B.S. Oh, and funny thing is, Pac has tattoos, soo...?
And now, back to cycling.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

T K said:


> Yeah. I remember Mayweather saying he would only fight Pac if he took a blood test. But Pac wouldn't due to his fear of needles or due to religious reasons or some B.S. Oh, and funny thing is, Pac has tattoos, soo...?
> And now, back to cycling.


Get your facts straight, that was the initial disagreement. Pacioao wanted 14 day window due to the fact that he believed blood removal causes him to lose strength (this is an Asian belief), he then dropped it to 7 then agreed to the testing the day before. After that, Mayweather didn't want to split the prize money.

Now back to cycling.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

r1lee said:


> Get your facts straight, that was the initial disagreement.
> 
> Now back to cycling.


Umm, so your saying my facts were straight.


----------

